
Ask HN: Net Neutrality Repeal Consequences? - baud147258
Now that it&#x27;s been two years, what kind of consequences did (and does) have the repeal of Net Neutrality in the US? I&#x27;ve heard about the repeal, but since I don&#x27;t live there, I don&#x27;t know what it did change. Did the prices skyrocket? Quality of service went down? Netflix&#x2F;video streaming access is now charged?
======
Donald
The repeal of net neutrality radically changed the FCC's position on
regulation of cable authorities in America. In particular, the FCC no longer
regulates broadband under Title II of the Communications Act of 1934, and
actively attempts to strangle alternative methods of regulation. This has had
ramifications for cities regulating their cable franchisees. For example, in
2015, my city was able to use the threat of increasing cable TV access fees in
order to accelerate their timeline for offering gigabit speeds in my area.

This is no longer possible in today's regulatory structure:
[https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/pais-fcc-
orders-...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/pais-fcc-orders-
cities-and-towns-to-stop-regulating-cable-broadband/)

~~~
baud147258
Thank you.

I was also looking at material consequences, not just regulatory changes.

------
tboyd47
Current internet was designed for Net Neutrality. They would have to rebuild
the internet to do what you mentioned. And they most certainly are doing that.
Look up 5G network slicing.

